

San Diego Hacker News Meetup Tomorrow (2/26), 8:30 PM - paulbaumgart
http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup#Upcoming_Meetups

======
paulbaumgart
Come join us for our second meetup, and bring a friend!

